# mplayer: come eliminare gli artefatti su monitor LCD

## CRV§ADER//KY

Chi, come me, sia appena passato dal caro vecchio monitor a tubo catodico a uno sfavillante LCD avrà probabilmente notato che molti video e immagini jpeg che prima si vedevano perfettamente adesso presentano artefatti orrendi e visibilissimi; per esempio, in video di qualità non proprio perfetta (ma comunque medio-alta), dove con il CRT si vede un bel nero uniforme con un LCD si ritrovano aree piene di cubettoni verdastri; dove col CRT ci sono dei bei gradienti di colore con l'LCD si vedrà un effetto "a scalini".

ho scoperto quasi per caso un'impostazione di mplayer che risolve il problema:

mplayer -dr -vo gl:yuv=1

anziché del solito -vo xv o simili. in questo modo si ha un "effetto CRT", con cui le aree che dovrebbero essere nere appaiono grigiastre ma, in compenso, scompaiono completamente tutti gli artefatti.

attualmente i miei file AVI, MPG, MKV etc. possono essere aperti con due comandi diversi:

mplayer -dr -vo gl:yuv=1 (per video di qualità medio-bassa)

mplayer -vo xv (per video di altissima qualità)

per chi usasse VLC, lo stesso effetto si ottiene impostando il video out a OpenGL.

quel che voglio chiedere è:

1)qual è il principio teorico alla base del problema?

2)esistono dei filtri che risolvano il problema senza "illuminare" le aree scure?

3)ho scritto un visualizzatore di immagini e mi piacerebbe implementare una cosa analoga anche per visualizzare le JPEG. che algoritmo devo applicare?

Ecco un'immagine che esemplifica il problema:

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4599/ergoproxy01atf7.jpg

ad un possessore di CRT sembrerà assolutamente perfetta. chi la guardi invece con un LCD noterà delle sgradevoli macchie verdastre sul cappotto e un 

effetto scalini/spruzzato sul muro a sinistra.

----------

## lavish

e se ti dicessi che con i miei 2 monitor LCD la vedo perfettamente e non ho mai avuto problemi del genere?  :Razz: 

Forse dipende solo dalla qualita' del monitor, non pensi?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *lavish wrote:*   

> e se ti dicessi che con i miei 2 monitor LCD la vedo perfettamente e non ho mai avuto problemi del genere? 
> 
> Forse dipende solo dalla qualita' del monitor, non pensi?

 

puoi dirmi marca, modello e prezzo per favore?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *lavish wrote:*   

> e se ti dicessi che con i miei 2 monitor LCD la vedo perfettamente e non ho mai avuto problemi del genere? 
> 
> Forse dipende solo dalla qualita' del monitor, non pensi?

 

idem nessun artefatto riscontrato...

----------

## Kernel78

Con il mio "vecchiotto" lcd benq fp731 non noto nessuno dei problemi da te lamentati.

Domanda scema, non è che non hai riconfigurato per bene X ?

----------

## lavish

Sony SDM-HS75/B per me

L'altro LCD e' quello del laptop: IBM-T30

----------

## federico

Io a dire il vero col mio portatile acer lmi 291 che ormai ha circa 3 anni non vedo nessun verdino o scalino...

----------

## DiMar

Anch'io vedo l'immagine perfettamente sia con il mio Sony HS73P che con l'IBM T40 aziendale! Boh...

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

X non l'ho toccato, ed il problema si vede anche in windows. dev'essere proprio il mio modello di monitor (Samsung 920N) che ha dei colori scadenti.

Quindi la domanda è: è possibile regolare manualmente le curve di luminosità/colore da xorg.conf o da mplayer?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

ho passato due giorni a sudare su nvidia-settings

mi aiutate in un esperimento? spegnete o abbassate la luce e guardate l'immagine seguente a schermo intero su sfondo nero (aspettate qualche secondo per far abituare gli occhi):

http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/3568/graygradient3clb2.png

come la vedete?

- fino a dove, approssimativamente, riuscite a vedere i colori? dove invece vi sembra tutto identicamente nero?

- vedete delle "strisciate" verticali (stacchi netti di colore, ovvero cubettoni anziché gradienti omogenei)? fino a dove?

io distinguo chiaramente tutti i colori fino al fondo (nota: l'ultimissima colonna a sinistra è veramente nera). le strisciate le vedo fino a metà schermo sul rosso e sul blu, dopodiché si fanno praticamente impercettibili, mentre rimangono chiaramente visibili sul verde

tramite la regolazione di contrasto,luminosità e gamma di nvidia-settings riesco solo a peggiorare la situazione. se agisco sui controlli del monitor non noto alcuna differenza   :Sad: 

suggerimenti?

----------

## X-Drum

 *hwupgrade.it wrote:*   

> [...] per quanto riguarda il nero ti assicuro che tutti i modelli che ho visto in giro hanno questo problema...anche i blasonati samsung 930/940 [...]

 

pare che sia stato riscontrato da molti utenti lo stesso difetto, e come te molti hanno tentato

regolazioni particolari per arginare il problema, ma a quanto pare con poco successo..

insomma una questione di pannello

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

grazie per la segnalazione, dal thread su hwupgrade ho scoperto che il termine tecnico per il mio problema è mancanza di dithering (immagine di esempio).

Tuttavia su man mplayer non trovo nessun filtro di dithering  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mouser

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> come la vedete?
> 
> - fino a dove, approssimativamente, riuscite a vedere i colori? dove invece vi sembra tutto identicamente nero?
> 
> - vedete delle "strisciate" verticali (stacchi netti di colore, ovvero cubettoni anziché gradienti omogenei)? fino a dove?
> ...

 

Diciamo che dalla metà in giù io vedo completamente nero.... in alto, invece vedo tre barre colore (esattamente dall'alto verso il basso bianco rosso verde) gradienti da sinistra a destra (estrema sinistra nero, destra colore un pò più chiaro, ma comunque molto scuro).... i gradienti li vedo a cubotti di circa 1/2cm l'uno.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> mi aiutate in un esperimento? spegnete o abbassate la luce e guardate l'immagine seguente a schermo intero su sfondo nero (aspettate qualche secondo per far abituare gli occhi):
> 
> http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/3568/graygradient3clb2.png

 

Con il thinkpad vedo in totale 2 cubotti.. per il resto perfetto. Con il sony e' stupendamente tutto fluido   :Surprised: 

----------

